# Problème d'icônes personnalisées dans le Dock



## Gnocchis (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment acquis un iMac de bureau qui tourne sous Léopard 10.5, et je tente depuis d'y personnaliser mes icônes.

Pour les dossiers, les emplacements et les applications, le changement semble opérer. J'ai simplement un problème au niveau du Dock. En effet, si les icônes des applications sont modifiées lorsque je les fais défiler par navigation interne, elles restent avec leurs icônes de base dans le Dock.

J'ai testé plusieurs choses: supprimer l'application du Dock puis la remettre, redémarrer le système, réouvrir l'application puis la refermer... Ces méthodes ont fonctionné pour certaines applications (iTunes, TextEdit), mais d'autres (telles que iCal ou le carnet d'adresses) demeurent obstinément inchangées!

Quelqu'un détiendrait-il la clé du mystère?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gnocchis (25 Août 2008)

Ah, et à propos, je n'utilise aucun logiciel (style CandyBar), j'ai changé toutes mes icônes une par une en passant par les informations.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (26 Août 2008)

Message supprimé

Désolé, je me suis précipité... je ne sais pas comment supprimer mon poste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

iCal c'est normal, c'est une icône dynamique qui change en fonction d'évènements (comme net news wire, adium ou transmit). Par contre address book ce n'est pas normal 
As tu essayé avec Liteicon ?


----------



## EMqA (26 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> iCal c'est normal, c'est une icône dynamique qui change en fonction d'évènements (comme net news wire, adium ou transmit). Par contre address book ce n'est pas normal
> As tu essayé avec Liteicon ?



Tiens, c'est étrange, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec netnewswire. Pour moi, c'est une icône standard avec badge, comme mail.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> Tiens, c'est étrange, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec netnewswire. Pour moi, c'est une icône standard avec badge, comme mail.



Ca alors 
Quant tu ouvres l'application, l'icône modifiée reste ?
Merci pour l'info je vais tester avec Candybar.


----------



## EMqA (26 Août 2008)

Ok avec candybar pour moi, après une fermeture de session et avoir retiré puis remis l'icône dans le dock.
Celle-ci est top.


----------

